# Las figuras de Lissajous



## elosciloscopio (Jul 8, 2009)

Las figuras de lissajous son la combinación de dos movimientos armónicos, que dan lugar a interesantes figuras, que por lo general son siméricas.
Podemos reproducir estas curvas en el osciloscopio, poniéndolo en posición X-Y, y aplicando dos señales de distinta o igual frecuencia y desfase.
Aplicando dos sinusoides se pueden lograr miles de figuras. Entre ellas destacan:








ya os subiré fotos de estas figuras hechas por mi.

Que pasen un feliz


----------



## arubaro22 (Jul 8, 2009)

interesante, algo asi se hace con el espirografo con laser


----------



## alexus (Jul 20, 2009)

lo mismo digo, y lo mismo "logramos" con alvaro cuando creamos el espirografo laser, estas figuras se utilizan para graficar complejos calculos matematicos y estadisticos,

su nombre creo que son epitrocoides e hipotrocoides.


no se quien sera ese señor, pero le plajiamos las figuritas jejeje


----------

